# Unable to uninstall Office 2007



## phreak0ut (Jun 13, 2007)

I had installed Office 2007 during the beta test days of MS. I had totally forgotten about it as I rarely log into Windows. I had to make some changes to a document in Windows only to realise that it was out of date. So, I can't use that anymore. Now, I need to uninstall it, but its telling that the installer is corrupt and I should try from the source, i.e., the install file. When I try to do it that way, its showing that file is corrupt as well! Is there anyway to uninstall this bloatware?


----------



## bigit (Jun 13, 2007)

Three ways valuable to try :
1st; Do u have used Adobe Flash Player 3.0. Uninstall it must need the uninstall code. i dont know how about Office 07 because it isnt popular in our state and i dont use it now
2nd; delete Office 07' register code first then crush the file
3: Reinstall OS. the worst and last way.
I know above ways are not good. i just want to help u.


----------



## phreak0ut (Jun 13, 2007)

1st won't work out as I don't have the software installed.The second option seems ok. Where do I search and delete it? 3rd option can't be done at all. No good ways to backup


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jun 13, 2007)

Contact Microsoft. Since it's a Beta, they might help you free of charge.


----------



## phreak0ut (Jun 13, 2007)

@Kenshin-That's what I wanted to do as well, but somehow even that file got corrupt. Don't know how. No malware has infected my system.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 13, 2007)

^^ Office keys in registry are as following:


```
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Office
```
May be it'll help u.


----------



## phreak0ut (Jun 13, 2007)

I have Office 2003 also installed. Will it effect that?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 13, 2007)

^^ Nope. Actually there will e keys under the above mentioned keys with the name 10.0, 11.0, etc. These keys depend upon the office version installed in ur system.


----------



## phreak0ut (Jun 14, 2007)

Uninstalled 2003 from Control Panel. Since 2007 can't be uninstalled, I removed the files manually and cleaned the registry with Tuneup Utilities 2007 AND  CCleaner. But, the damn 2007 thing still has assosciations with the files. Any method to remove it by hand COMPLETELY!???


----------



## satyamy (Jun 14, 2007)

see this thread

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57937&highlight=Office+2007

& its solution is
*support.microsoft.com/kb/928218



			
				phreak0utt said:
			
		

> @Kenshin-That's what I wanted to do as well, but somehow even that file got corrupt. Don't know how. No malware has infected my system.


no it is not affected nor it is corrupt
I dont know y but MS aaise hi starts shouting corrupt corrupt
this happened with me also 

even if you try to reinstall you cant do that 
only thing is to follow instruction from the above link


----------



## phreak0ut (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks a lot buddy. I had totally forgotten about the MS help center  Will do that now


----------

